# Neolamprologus Multifasciatus Breeding Behavior



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

About 6-7 weeks ago I purchased 3 N. Multifasciatus. I lost one to a filter strainer accident. I have replenished them yet In hopes that I have one male and one female. The past week I noticed the smaller one of the two to not be coming any where past 3" past a shell in the corner even for food(It lets the food come to it). I thought okay that is Its' shell. Well today I noticed that around the shell all the sand was piled up around it. I read something that said the Female will "Display" her shell to the Male. So he will release his sperm in the shell. Is this what is happening. Is it possible she could have laid eggs in there. I did notice that she goes in there quite a lot. I figured if there where eggs in there she would not do that.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

In my experience female multis don't go too far from their shell, whether they have eggs or not. But it sounds like what you are seeing is a precursor to breeding. Once the actually do spawn, she will disappear completely for a few days. When she comes back out there will most likely be fry with her. There really isnt much you can do to encourage the process. just change the water, feed good food, and hope for the best.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

My female will chase anything that comes close to her shell when she has eggs or young in there. I haven't noticed her "disappearing" for days though...she is just very close to THAT shell, which sounds like what is happening with your female. Good luck. Keep an eye out for little moving things....


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

my fingers are crossed for you. I cant wait until i start see this behavior in my tank.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Well thought I would update. No fry she seemed to have just forgotten about the shell


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

AfricanLove said:


> Well thought I would update. No fry she seemed to have just forgotten about the shell


Be patient. If you have a male and a female, there will come a point when you want the to stop breeding.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I am I was just trying to spot the signs


----------

